# Is it true cows can't walk down stairs?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Weird question I am aware. But is it a myth that cows can go up but not down stairs due to their physiology? Thanks!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

There are many older dairy barns in this area that have stais leading to and from the barn that the cows must walk up and/or down twice a day at milking time.
Also, I have had a few inquisitive cows walk down the steps into the milking pit with me at milking time if i forgot and left the door open. Its always fun trying to get them back out.....:flame:
So yes, cows *can* use stairs. Though I don't like the barns with stairs. Especially in the winter.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

As Emily said the two barns I bought my palor stuff from both had stairs the cows when 
down three steps in one and 4 in the other


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, happy to hear!
I find it incredible some cow barns require stairs such as these. Seems as though slips/trips would be commonplace.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

More than one cow joined us in our milk parlor too. I think they had a bit of help from their friends behind them but yes, they can do up and down. I'd not make it a practice to have them to it though. Ramps are much safer for all involved.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Up to a point it is true - they can't walk down stairs as in a flight of stairs in a double storeyed house but they can walk down several steps - more than than that and they lose their co-ordination. Sheep are the same. I've had pet lambs walk up the whole flight of stairs without a problem, when it comes to walking down them they lose the plot on about the sixth stair and fall to the bottom in a very ungainly heap.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

